# Levalbuterol J7614



## jmcalhaney (Jan 9, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could help me out with how to bill J7614.  The patient was given 1.25mg and J7614 is for 0.5mg.  Do I bill J7614 x 3 units?


----------

